# Spektrum DX5e Antenna Repair



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

While working on my DX5e I managed to break off the antenna cable from the board. Unfortunately I don't know where the little brass piece on the end of the antenna wire belongs. Looking on web photos of unit, one shows it disapearing under the side of the main board

Has anyone replaced or re-attached the antenna wire to its proper location on the board so I can do the same?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hnm so I pulled the board, and on the bottom was a square silver looking component with the worlds tiniest coax cable sockte. Took 5 tries under magnification but I think I pushed the coax connector back into the socket. Will be more careful next time...

Jerry


----------

